# How Much Pee for a Urine Test?



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I know Ruby is a yorkie, but I thought I would ask my bestest friends this question. How much pee is enough for a urinalysis and cortisol pee test? When you take in a pee sample, how much do you actually bring in?

Ruby may have a UTI and she is showing signs of Cushings of all things! What's one more, right? 

Anyway, I was able to get her to pee in the top of the collection cup and thought we did pretty good - it looked to be a bit more than a tablespoon - hard to tell, but when I brought the sample in this morning they said it might not be enough for the tests. They are going to call me back in the morning and either give me the results or let me know they need a larger sample. 

I would hate for her to have to go through what Sophie did and have the vet go in and get the sample.  

I'll know I'll find out tomorrow, but its been on my mind all evening and thought I'd ask. 

Thanks!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I usually fill a 3 ml plain red top tube to send to the lab for that.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i hope everything is ok. I prefer the free catch to the cysto myself as well. I just found out in dealing with kidney failure that not all vets do ultrasound guided cystos which is scary on a toy breed I think  

I always do first urine of the day that way it has been sitting in bladder all night and is a good sample.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks! So, if there are 15 ml in a tablespoon, I should be okay, right? And, it was the first pee of the morning. 

I spoke with the vet's office this morning and while they don't have the results yet they said it was "pending" which they said meant that they should have had enough for the tests. Should know by Monday - I hope.

Linda


----------

